# Nissan Work Shirts



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Just thought I'd share an Ebay find. This guy sells all kinds of different technician's shirts and jackets from different manufacturers and has several Nissan items. I just got my shirt today and it is pretty kick ass. Figured it will make for cool garage wear. Seller's name is onestopshirtshop. :cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Cool, and what are you talking about work shirt? I'd rock that on the weekends 

Swap meet by my house sells work uniforms from cintas, etc and sometimes you find cool stuff like that, and coveralls and dickies pants, sometimes even polos.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah I'll definitley wear that one out and about in the B12. It is actually a really nice shirt. He also has lots of like 4 or 5 of the newer style polo type tech shirts. The prices are right too. :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

At the dealerships out here the service writers, salespeople, managers, etc wear the polos. Yeah those are cool too. Represent yo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice shirt!


----------

